# 155/80/13ww Marshal Touring 791 -In Stock & Ready to Ship-



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

40+ IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP
Here's one mounted...:thumbsup:


----------



## FirstAutoJuice1510 (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sucks the price went up.... But i need 5 anyway. I will send the money out Friday the 19. Save 5 for me.. Thanks Nick... Good guy to do business with..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> Sucks the price went up.... But i need 5 anyway. I will send the money out Friday the 19. Save 5 for me.. Thanks Nick... Good guy to do business with..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2 These have gone up in price but are still in production & are one of the only 13"ww tire's available these days
I think they look better than Tigar Paws or Milestar's forsure:boink::thumbsup:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Money is going out this Friday, Aug 19. I need 5 tires.. Thanks..I give you call when money is on its way....:thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

Ticket?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> Money is going out this Friday, Aug 19. I need 5 tires.. Thanks..I give you call when money is on its way....:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP...


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Money was sent this morning!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

CaliLiving said:


> Ticket?


$280 Plus Ship:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Let me know how much for 4 and shipped to 90745, pm me thanx


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

If you can bro, PM me on the total $ for 5 tires & plus being sent to San Jose, Calif. Thanks Bro.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr Solorio said:


> Let me know how much for 4 and shipped to 90745, pm me thanx





Bobby Loco SJ said:


> If you can bro, PM me on the total $ for 5 tires & plus being sent to San Jose, Calif. Thanks Bro.


PM's Sent Fella's Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Need 4, 155-80-13's to 91950 how much???:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

sikonenine said:


> Need 4, 155-80-13's to 91950 how much???:thumbsup:


Pm Sent..
To the Top:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP...:wave:


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT for a good business man, thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DignityStyle (Feb 3, 2006)

Need 2 sent to 79705. Hit me up asap, cash in hand.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Pm sent bro..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Back up...:h5:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I got the tracking number.. Thanks nick... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

how;;much;;shiped 2 cali;;92703


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> how;;much;;shiped 2 cali;;92703


PM SENT..


----------



## qss33000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Need 4, 155-80-13's to 46540 how much???


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

Got my tires Today! Good guy to do business with.:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

maguilera63 said:


> Got my tires Today! Good guy to do business with.:thumbsup:


 CoolAnytime homie..


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

where are you located?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

johnnie65 said:


> where are you located?


-59414- PM SENT:inout:


----------



## Farqup (Sep 2, 2011)

Can u ship a set to Australia??


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Farqup said:


> Can u ship a set to Australia??


yes.. It will be costly thopm me and we figure somting out


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ttt..........


----------



## mandini (Mar 18, 2009)

how much for five tires sent to 85013


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

mandini said:


> how much for five tires sent to 85013


 Pm sent....


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

how much shipped to 83221


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice new too


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 40+ IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP
> Here's one mounted...:thumbsup:
> 
> I have 96 left in-stock & ready to ship:yes::thumbsup:


96 left in-stock & ready to ship:yes::thumbsup:
$280 Plus Shipping
PM for shipping quote's..
Thanks!!


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

How much shipped for a set. To 89115


----------



## jimenez93lac (Jul 21, 2011)

how much for a set . sent to 88101


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bigbeanz702 said:


> How much shipped for a set. To 89115


PM SENT........


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

jimenez93lac said:


> how much for a set . sent to 88101


YOU GOTTA PM....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

To the Top....


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

Set shipped to 95126


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIGV63 said:


> Set shipped to 95126


:h5: TTT....................


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIGV63 said:


> Set shipped to 95126


PM sent BIGV:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

set of 4 sent to 93441.....pm price thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

milian70 said:


> set of 4 sent to 93441.....pm price thanks


PM SENT HOMIE...... TTT:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT:h5:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

How much for a set shipped to 48342


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BIG D said:


> How much for a set shipped to 48342


PM SENT BIG D:biggrin:... 
TTT


----------



## bundi62 (Jul 20, 2008)

how much shipped to 78840 for a set


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

bundi62 said:


> how much shipped to 78840 for a set


TTT... PM SENT BUNDI62:thumbsup:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Set of 4 to 75078


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Set of 4 to 75078


PM SENT....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP..............TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT..................


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BUMP............


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT.............


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

1Set 155/80/13 shipped to 90806 thanks.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> 40+ IN-STOCK & READY TO SHIP
> Here's one mounted...:thumbsup:


*NEW PRICING
MARSHAL TOURING 791**
155/80/13ww
$265.oo PER SET PLUS SHIP
*THERE WILL BE A 5% DISCOUNT FOR ALL MY RETURNING CUSTOMER'S
*PAYPAL IS ACCEPTED & SHIPPED VIA FEDEX 3 DAYS GROUND WITH TRACKING INCLUDED. 
*I WILL ALSO BE OFFERING A BULK DISCOUNT ON "8 OR MORE PEICE'S"
*PM FOR MORE INFO OR SHIPPING QUOTE'S:thumbsup:* 

TTT


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

How much for a set shipped to 75228


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

price for 5 to 92840


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

can you ship to australia, i need a set


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Price shipped 2 93646. 5 of them


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

All pm's answered
Thx


----------



## 83BOXCHEVY (Feb 3, 2006)

4shipped to 33015


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

4 shipped to 78516. Thanks


----------



## aaronsepeda (Jun 25, 2010)

Set shipped to 79072


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

nice tires!!!


----------



## RUDY HUERTA 3 (Jul 13, 2009)

Price shipped to 75941


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL PMS RETURNED

TTT


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

Please resend pm for shipping to Sydney Australia 2760


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Tried Pm'ing u. I need a price for 4 shipped to 48009

Thanks


----------



## chrome me (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm a return customer from St.louis MO how much 4 shipped to 63005 thanks


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit 6 & chrome me
Pm's sent
Thx

TTT


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909 (Feb 10, 2007)

How much to 92324


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

how much for 4tires shipped to 30120..?..an how do i order online or a phone i need to call?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr.lincoln said:


> how much for 4tires shipped to 30120..?..an how do i order online or a phone i need to call?


TXT OR CALL UP BROTHER
406-590-3137
406-727-3101








TTT


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> X2 These have gone up in price but are still in production & are one of the only 13"ww tire's available these days
> I think they look better than Tigar Paws or Milestar's forsure:boink::thumbsup:


:boink:


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

They would look good on my 13 inch chrome&gold roadstars.Hit me up with the price for a set & shipping cost to PA.18301.


----------



## BAMZ7552 (Aug 12, 2012)

Do still got tires???


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BAMZ7552 said:


> Do still got tires???


Yes plenty instock ready to ship..pm me your zip
Thx


----------

